# 3D Printing / Scale Models



## Zipper730 (Apr 8, 2020)

I'm curious if it would be feasible for all the work that's been made on this forum in terms of collecting diagrams, dissecting designs of aircraft, if there's be some feasibility in using 3D printers to create accurate 3D printed models that would be designed either fully assembled, or to be built by the many aircraft modelers in the world?


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 8, 2020)

It's already being done for resin parts.

Model Monkey 1/32 Beaufighter Mk.VI & TF.Mk.X Cockpit by Brett Green

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 8, 2020)

Cool! Seems to have no "ribbing", which is impressive.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 8, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> It's already being done for resin parts.


Yeah, for parts -- but not a whole model... It's an idea I was toying with. After all there's so many diagrams and guys like 

 Witold Jaworski
who's fucking amazing at analyzing diagrams and making 3D images out of them.


----------



## Airfoil1 (Apr 9, 2020)

If you look on Shapeways and other sites like that, you will find kits that are 3D printed. Admittedly the only ones I have seen so far were armour subjects but I have not checked for a couple years now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Apr 9, 2020)

Airfoil1 said:


> If you look on Shapeways and other sites like that, you will find kits that are 3D printed. Admittedly the only ones I have seen so far were armour subjects but I have not checked for a couple years now.


So they made models of tanks?


----------



## Airfoil1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Zipper730 said:


> So they made models of tanks?



Yes, although they only print it. Shapeways is a commercial 3D printing firm that acts as a clearing house for folks that design printable products. The designers put the item on the site for sale. When ordered, the company prints and ships the item to the customer. There is an H-39 Hotchkiss tank kit in 1/35 that is available at this link ETS35X01 Hotchkiss H39 - Set 2 option B - SA38 by ETS35 on Shapeways. There are five or more versions of the kit with different levels of detail and prices. It is not cheap, that is for sure.

While searching 1/72nd scale aircraft, this is the first full kit that came up. Again pretty expensive and only a drone but there is some of what you mentioned in the original post going on. 042G IAI Heron Kit 1/72 by glehn on Shapeways


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 6, 2021)

A
 Airfoil1


I was almost thinking of something that includes both the ability to upload/download 3D models, or request an existing 3D model in the database be printed. The idea would be that it'd sort of allow airplane modeling hobbyists to produce very accurate models of aircraft (look at Gerry's hatchworks 1:32 scale Avro Lancaster job -- that kind of work).


----------

